# Can anyone help me identify this?



## decath6431 (Jun 1, 2011)

I picked this up at a garage sale this weekend. The writing has faded to the point that the headbadge logo (which appears to be painted on) is no longer legible. It has a skip tooth chain and sprocket, peaked fenders, new departure hubs but no serial # that I can find (looked in the usual spots of the drops and bottom bracket). The only thing I can make out on the logo is a small "f" and then a "g" at the end of the same line. I'm wondering if it said "for riding" or something to that effect. The tires are pneumatic "Clipper" and measure 20x1.75. Someone on anothe forum suggested it might be Huffman or Murray, and the seat is I believe is a really old leather covered "Faulhaber Co." made in Monroeville OH. It doesn't appear that there was ever a model or brand name on the chain guard, but I could be wrong. Anyone recognize the logo? Almost looks like the Columbia badge, but I don't think that's it either. I'd really like to identify what this is. Thanks in advance.







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## patrick (Jun 2, 2011)

I would guess it to be a late 40's to early 50's huffy, based solely on the sprocket.


----------



## decath6431 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

